# Electrician Apprenticeship !!



## Syed_1995

After completing Certificate II electrotechnology (career start) , Is it easy to get an electrician apprenticeship in melbourne , sydney or anyother main city ???

What they usually require in people to give them apprenticeship ??
What is the wage per week ??

Syed


----------



## Syed_1995

Do i have a response ??


----------



## aussiesteve

Syed_1995 said:


> After completing Certificate II electrotechnology (career start) , Is it easy to get an electrician apprenticeship in melbourne , sydney or anyother main city ???
> 
> What they usually require in people to give them apprenticeship ??
> What is the wage per week ??
> 
> Syed


Do you currently have PR in Australia?


----------



## Syed_1995

aussiesteve said:


> Do you currently have PR in Australia?


Hi steve ,


----------



## Syed_1995

No i am not an australian citizen , migration consultant told me that i can get certificate II electrotechnology on student visa , but for certificate III electrotechnology electrician i need an apprenticeship , and there is a visa which allow non au citizen to enter in au and complete apprenticeship


----------



## Syed_1995

Please just tell me is it esay or difficuilt to get an apprenticeship ???


----------



## aussiesteve

Syed_1995 said:


> Please just tell me is it esay or difficuilt to get an apprenticeship ???


Impossible, from what I understand you have to be a PR or New Zealand Citizen, or the dependent of a 457 visa holder.
Apprenticeships are subsidized by the Commonwealth government and you have to be sponsored by a local company.

Apprenticeships are sought after by locals, so competition would be keen to secure a position.


----------



## Syed_1995

aussiesteve said:


> Impossible, from what I understand you have to be a PR or New Zealand Citizen, or the dependent of a 457 visa holder.
> Apprenticeships are subsidized by the Commonwealth government and you have to be sponsored by a local company.
> 
> Apprenticeships are sought after by locals, so competition would be keen to secure a position.


Apprenticeship visa Trade Skills Training Visa


----------



## Syed_1995

Apprenticeship visa is for anyone who have been sponsored by a company , Now it is difficult or easy to get sponsored , thats what i was asking..........


----------



## aussiesteve

Syed_1995 said:


> Apprenticeship visa is for anyone who have been sponsored by a company , Now it is difficult or easy to get sponsored , thats what i was asking..........


The apprenticeship attached to this visa is for remote or regional areas only.
Not the cities you have asked about.
With the drop in commodity prices the economy has suffered a downturn, especially the mining industry which is the major regional employer likely to offer apprenticeships, it is actually shedding staff, and the unemployment rate in regional areas is rising.


----------



## Syed_1995

hmm it means it is going to be very difficuilt but not impossible !!
Thanks for the help


----------



## aussiesteve

Syed_1995 said:


> hmm it means it is going to be very difficuilt but not impossible !!
> Thanks for the help


The reason I said impossible is that there are no visas for apprenticeships in major cities. Do you have any other qualifications that could be considered?


----------



## Syed_1995

I am 3rd year bba student here in my country Pakistan but i am not happy with it and want to leave it today without completing it , because on this qualification i can't apply for PR Skilled Occupations List (SOL)

i want to get a qualification from Austalia which is skilled occupation list , later apply for permanent visa , electrician is in SOL and certificate III holder have huge chances of getting PR , that's why i am interested in it , but without apprenticeship it is impossible to get cert III , it is requirement , apprenticeship visa not just allow to do apprenticeship but it allow us to complete cert with it as well ,

Cert II (6 month) does not require to have apprenticeship as it is pre appr , so it can be completed on study visa............visa agent is good and registered who is guiding me ,


----------



## Syed_1995

my future in au depends on getting an appr , and i will accept it if he does not even give me pay for appr..


----------



## aussiesteve

Syed_1995 said:


> my future in au depends on getting an appr , and i will accept it if he does not even give me pay for appr..


I would be careful as it is illegal not to pay an apprentice, so any migration as gent suggesting such a thing is probably questionable. I am suppreised a MARA agent would do that.


----------



## studynowinusa123

itisnot possible to do that


----------



## Syed_1995

aussiesteve said:


> I would be careful as it is illegal not to pay an apprentice, so any migration as gent suggesting such a thing is probably questionable. I am suppreised a MARA agent would do that.


noo noo he did not said me to do that , this is my thinking , did not knew it was illegal ,


----------



## Syed_1995

studynowinusa123 said:


> itisnot possible to do that


what thing is impossible ???


----------



## Hozmoz

To take an Australian apprenticeship you must have at least temporary residency - I know as this is how much partner got his app. However the employer is not entitled to about 5 to 10 thousand dollars worth of government incentives) depending on the state) which deters many from taking you. 
We spent a year looking for his app after his partner visa was approved and had to beg basically. 
If you are not I'm Australia at the time it will be almost impossible, and in Australia is almost as hard, we recommend in a small town which helped as we knew people but as I say, it still took over a year of intensive searching and applying also to big mining companies.
Mature age wages (over 21) are still only about 30,000 a year, if u are younger expect less. And u would know how high cost of living is here.
A pre app is no guarantee of a job and is really only useful for the work experience (make a.good impression and they may take you on) and costs a fortune as a foreign student. We decided against it and were almost out of ideas when finally this came up. It still took 3 rounds of convincing as different hurdles were presented. 
I would not recommend it as a route unless you have very good connections!!!


----------



## DorianJJ

Did all apprenticeships are difficult to find in Australia ?

I'd like to become a bricklayer in Australia and it's on the SOL, I'm a qualified blocklayer in France but not experienced enough


----------



## Hozmoz

I don't know a lot about the SOL visa but my understanding is that u must already have the skill (and documentation) before applying for it. I don't think u can use it to come and find an apprenticeship. 

Also even if u were qualified electrician from France u would.need to complete the final year of the 4 yr study and take some tests for your qualifications to be recognised in Australia. Electrical and plumbing are regulated here.
Sorry I don't know the facts for the other trades.

Most of the apps take 4 years to complete, and u must be signed on by an employer before u can enrol in the course of study.

It is very uncommon for someone who is not a Permanent resident or citizen to get an app here in Australia


----------

